# New world (8.0), old kernel (7.x)



## dfj (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like I have a similar problem to this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=58578

Something, not sure what, went wrong with the upgrade.  When booted using the new kernel it gives the following message: 


```
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

When booting to kernel.old, my 7.1 or 7.2 kernel it gives the following error when trying to login at the console:


```
login: Could not determine audit condition
```

Most services, but not ssh are up and working. Based on research, it seems like the new world is installed, but the kernel install went wrong. What is the safest way to install the 8.0 kernel?  Would copying /kernel from a boot cd work?  Or should I use the install cd and choose upgrade?  

Unlike the aforementioned post, I did not try downgrading to 7.x.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

What happens when you actually hit [enter] here:


```
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

and run [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd] followed by [cmd=]reboot[/cmd]?


----------



## dfj (Jan 31, 2010)

Just tried the fsck without any luck.  I can't really give more details since the machine is collocated and I have to ask other people to do this for me.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 31, 2010)

The kernel from the cd should work.  You can also try using the tools in /rescue (maybe).


----------



## Beastie (Jan 31, 2010)

Boot a livefs disc/DVD;
 Do a fsck;
 Mount the root partition;
 Extract the 8.0-RELEASE GENERIC (`# ./install.sh generic`) from the kernels directory in disc1 or DVD or the FTP.


----------

